# Kin "Kong" Moy vs Steve "Mean Machine" Garcia



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

http://www.mass-mma.com/2014/07/14/kin-kong-moy-vs-steve-mean-machine-garcia-at-bellator-123/

So... I got injured and didn't end up having that title fight in May. But on the bright side, I got a call from Bellator to fight Steve Garcia at Mohegan Sun, September 5th!



MassMMA said:


> Kin “Kong” Moy vs Steve “Mean Machine” Garcia at Bellator 123
> 
> Bellator MMA opens it’s new season September 5th from the Mohegan Sun arena in Uncasville, CT. One of New England’s top bantamweights Kin Moy (5-0) fights Rio Rancho, New Mexico native and Bellator veteran Steve Garcia (4-0). New England’s former #1 ranked amateur fighter has now built an impressive 5-0 pro record and remains 11-1 over-all in MMA. Moy defeated two of New England’s top ten fighters, most recently defeating Andre Soukhamthath via Unanimous decision in January of this year. Garcia, also undefeated and 4-0 has three wins over unranked fighters but one impressive KO win over former Div. 1 wrestler and two time Olympic trial runner up Shawn Bunch from Edinboro University. Garcia is 2-0 in Bellator and in both fights his reach seemed to play a major roll. The 6 ft bantamweight is very tall for the class and will pose a sure challenge for the 5’5” Moy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice work dude!!!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Way to go Kin! We'll be cheering you on 

The second member of MMAF to get the call up to Bellator!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

There's a 1st one?  Congrats Kin, everyone here will be rooting for you.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Very big congrats!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You've made it into the big leagues now! Excellent! Win these next couple of fights so we can see you in the Octagon next! :thumb02:


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Best of luck Kin 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Thanks so much guys! I'll keep posting information as I get it. If any of you guys wanna do some scouting for me and have any opinions on Steve, I'm always down to hear outside perspective and advice!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kin said:


> Thanks so much guys! I'll keep posting information as I get it. If any of you guys wanna do some scouting for me and have any opinions on Steve, I'm always down to hear outside perspective and advice!


I'll do some scouting for you mate and i'll give you some input.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok I have just watched his his two bellator fights and got some info on his fight with klay guy. So this guy is very quick on his feet with a lot of movement, not dominick cruz level but still pretty quick and nifty. Off of his back he is very good at getting it back to the feet as seen vs shawn bunch but if you stick like glue to him and be aware of his squirming and occasional armbar/triangle attempts you'll be fine and you can get full posture every 30 seconds or so to elbow him into a bloody mess which is a good strategy to impair his vision and sway the judges based on damage.

His top game is pretty good at controlling and he has good ground and pound too, but he can be swept if you get him in a decent position, happened a few times vs bunch. Now he only won that fight with bunch because bunch gassed and started to not set up his takedowns and they were stuffed and punished easily. So he has good cardio as you can imagine so make sure your cardio is very good too. He isn't very difficult to take down if you get in on a double leg, DO NOT attempt single legs on this guy because he isn't that easy to take down and single legs don't work on people with even mediocre wrestling.

Another thing to note is that he is 6 foot and he fights a bit tall which makes his boxing defense not that great, in his last fight he was tagged a lot by his opponent. But he has good power so it only took one countershot while being off balance to beat his opponent. So my advice to you would be to try not get in a firefight with him and instead walk him down with his back against the cage constantly and just pick your shots until you can get a good flurry against the cage working. Don't neglect body shots and leg kicks but primarily use good boxing to beat him. He has a lot of kicks too so watch out for that. All his fights bar one have ended by tko/ko from ground and pound or his standup but don't get cocky and think he can't get an armlock on you.

So my gameplan (sometimes you don't need one go with instinct) is to keep this one standing and using a lot of body shots/ leg kicks and your boxing and don't backpeddle keep walking him down and cutting the cage off so he is trapped against the fence. Use combos as well and uppercuts, a good jab is not a bad idea too. If for some reason you start to tire do not go for half assed takedown you will be punished. Also if you are getting too damaged or you have a flurry against the fence going and he is covering up shoot in for a strong and fast double leg and make sure he is fully down and then stick to him like glue and be aware of his squirming and armbars/triangles.

Honestly this guy is a solid fighter and he has good cardio ad power so he is undefeated and good for a reason. Do the above and you will be fine though, just make sure you also bring a shitload of cardio with you.

Good Luck Kin let me know how it works out.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Couldn't rep cuz I already did too recently, but thanks for your assessment! 

though the likelihood of my opponent snooping isn't high, I'm always paranoid about discussing my gameplan online so I'm going to refrain from commenting specifically on what I'll do.

Still like hearing from you guys though! Keep it coming pls!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Good idea Kin...although if I had a fight coming up, I'd snoop all I can. Can't be too sure


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good assessment owns. As soon as I saw this I googled em, but ended up having to do a bunch of stuff. This will take some time. I'll PM you on my thoughts. However the first thought in my mind was Cole Miller, Miguel Torres, and Roop based on your opponents height. Super tall and lanky and very well rounded...then again who isn't. Based on those fighters you can see from a *physical *standpoint what their strengths and limitations are. I believe tall, lanky fighters are easier to knockout once you connect because of the lack of neck muscles + long torso = larger target. Think Mckenzie vs Mendez and Cerrone vs Pettis body shots (liver kick) as owns mentioned as well. 

I havn't seen any of his fights nor do I know anything about em other than his physical descriptions. My analysis always begins with data metrics then I break it down. 

So what I'm saying is, there's nothing your opponent can train to prevent any of that. ie: Miguel hiding behind his lead shoulder (boxing style) to protect his weakened chin.

The ANSWER is all there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kin said:


> Couldn't rep cuz I already did too recently, but thanks for your assessment!
> 
> though the likelihood of my opponent snooping isn't high, I'm always paranoid about discussing my gameplan online so I'm going to refrain from commenting specifically on what I'll do.
> 
> Still like hearing from you guys though! Keep it coming pls!


Yeah fair enough dude you can pm any of us as well if you wanna keep it low key, but to me if this fighter resembles anybody it is defiantly carlos condit. Good cardio, good chin, questionable boxing, not great TDD but good scrambling and can occasionally pull off a bottom sub and uses a lot of kicks too. Also the quick footwork and movement is a lot like carlos and cruz in a hybrid, he isn't that hard to hit with the hands though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

For those in the know I just wrapped up an interview with Kin "Kong" Moy. It was pretty entertaining with a few behind the scenes stories. It'll be up on the homepage shortly! 

After watching Steve's fights, Owns is pretty spot on. I'll PM you with my take.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice I wanna read it too.


----------

